# Co-witness a red dot on a pistol?



## Tailgate (Jul 28, 2018)

Headache from searching and looking at YouTube stuff about zeroing red dots..when it comes to co-witnessing, seems only AR-15's and other long guns are discussed or when discussing red dots on pistols, all info stops short of mentioning co-witnessing. Are pistol front iron sights co-witnessed with red dot optics? Thanks.... fyi, just got a Vortex Viper for a Ruger Mark IV 22/45 lite.... it's a 6 MOA. Should I have gotten a 3? These old eyes need all the help they can get since they are just learning to shoot for fun.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The answer is....


It depends.

Some will have co-witnessed iron sights if they are available. Most guns will require suppressor height sights.

Most .22 target guns with red dots do not have co-witnessed sights.

More of the tactical / self defense oriented guns are the ones that people make a fuss about co-witnessed sights.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

About the 6 MOA red dot - it'll probably work out for you on a handgun. The dot will cover 1.5 inches at 25 yards. That ain't a big deal is it?


----------



## jdobitz (Oct 14, 2018)

The combination of the red dot and the Ruger MK IV 22/45 is fantastic! I have the tactical version but it is very similar to the lite. I generally shoot on a 20 yard range and what I find is that as I get better, occaisional 3” 10 round bullseye groups at 20 yards, is that paralax starts to become important with the red dot. I sight in at 10 yards. Since the red dot is about 1” above the barrel I hold about 1.5” low at 20 yards because the bullet is stil climbing. At 5 yards I hold about 0.5” high.

All in all this combination is more fun than it should be. BTW, if you haven’t put in the Volquartsen trigger, sear, and hammer set you need to. World of difference for the trigger.


----------



## Tailgate (Jul 28, 2018)

jdobitz said:


> The combination of the red dot and the Ruger MK IV 22/45 is fantastic! I have the tactical version but it is very similar to the lite. I generally shoot on a 20 yard range and what I find is that as I get better, occaisional 3" 10 round bullseye groups at 20 yards, is that paralax starts to become important with the red dot. I sight in at 10 yards. Since the red dot is about 1" above the barrel I hold about 1.5" low at 20 yards because the bullet is stil climbing. At 5 yards I hold about 0.5" high.
> 
> All in all this combination is more fun than it should be. BTW, if you haven't put in the Volquartsen trigger, sear, and hammer set you need to. World of difference for the trigger.


thanks...i still have a lot to learn about using the red dot.. there's definitely a learning curve. I just got the Tandemkross trigger.. also has a halo, compensator, hive grips.... trigger pull is a hair over 3lbs...haven't shot her yet...


----------

